# ATV Implements



## hawkeye642 (Jul 27, 2010)

Has anyone found a atv disc, spike harrow or something that can till to four inches deep that works and you don't have to spend an insane amount of money. 

All these implements seem so over priced!


----------



## cgc Zephyr (Oct 24, 2006)

Let me know if you do... thinking of just making my own. going to do some research on disc parts and such. i'll keep you posted.:coolgleam


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam Depending on how much you want to disc, you might look at this: http://www.atvplowsplus.com/shop/pc/viewprd.asp?idproduct=47
They've got videos on YouTube showing it at work. It looks like it would be O.K. for smaller, or remote, plots.


----------



## hawkeye642 (Jul 27, 2010)

That disc looks like the design would work. I wonder how durable it is? Thanks!


----------



## yooperguy (Mar 20, 2009)

hawkeye642 said:


> Has anyone found a atv disc, spike harrow or something that can till to four inches deep that works and you don't have to spend an insane amount of money.
> 
> All these implements seem so over priced!


 
I don't know what you're willing to spend but after much research I went with this set. http://www.amazing-atv-machinery.com/combo-tilling-products.html

They are heavy duty and I've been happy with them. Everyone that I've had over to see them has said they can't believe how heavy they are. Weights of each implement and carrier are listed... carrier and disc (1 gang of 6) is about 500 lbs. I would rather had a 3 point set up... but I'm happy with this package.


----------

